# February Fundraiser for LC Evan's family...and a good book!



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

For the month of February, ALL royalties from this book will go to the family of fellow author LC Evans, who passed away in January, to help offset medical costs.

We chose to use this book because it is similar in theme to "My Planet or Yours", the last book published by LC before her death.

Description: Oregon naturalist Kent Xavier's midnight rescue of a damsel in distress turns into a race to keep his foundling-- a beautiful alien scientist-- out of the hands of alien-hunting government agencies. But when it's finally time for his ET to phone home, will he be able to let her go? From the Deschutes National Forest to beyond (at least from Bend to Eugene), Kent takes that one small step for Man even as he worries about becoming the next supermarket tabloid headline.

This book was a 2003 EPIC Award finalist for Best Sci-Fi/Paranormal/Romance.

A great read for the beach or a rainy afternoon.

NOTE: I published the trade paper and Kindle versions at different times, and used my real name on the Kindle version, so Amazon didn't link the pages together. Most of the reviews are on the Paperback page.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations on your new book, T.M.!

I read the description and I see it's a charming, romantic story in which a man who's been burned by women meets a hot E.T. girl, who is also a scientist, and our hero attempts to save her from those on earth who would do her harm. (You descibe it much better than I just did...)

I will take a look at the sample. Looks like an enjoyable read.

Wishing you the best of luck with it!

The cover ties in nicely with your previous book too.  

Nancy


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Terry, Now that's what I call an eye-catching lead in.
Good luck with Discovery.
Steve


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> Congratulations on your new book, T.M.!
> 
> I read the description and I see it's a charming, romantic story in which a man who's been burned by women meets a hot E.T. girl, who is also a scientist, and our hero attempts to save her from those on earth who would do her harm. (You descibe it much better than I just did...)
> 
> ...


Thank you, Nancy. However, Discovery isn't exactly a new book, it's been out since 2003 in three ebook formats and paperback.  It was released for Kindle this past winter. I just never got around to listing it here on the Book Bazaar, though. Thanks again!



> Terry, Now that's what I call an eye-catching lead in.
> Good luck with Discovery.
> Steve


Thank you, Steve. It's actually a line from the book. I thought it was pretty funny and attention getting, myself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi T.M. I know you know there drill but here's a quick recap of the rules and a link to Forum Decorum for your reference.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html

We ask that authors have only one thread per Book, rather than start a new thread each time, it helps members who may be following you. Please bookmark this thread so that you may find it again to update.

We also have a seven day rule, and ask that you bump (make back-to-back posts) no less than seven days apart. You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Once you do, it resets the clock and you must wait seven days...

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Please let us know if you have any questions.

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

From one of the original editorial reviews for Discovery 


> DISCOVERY review from eBook Reviews Weekly
> Dr. Kent Xavier was a man who had his life planned out to a T, that is if he got tenure and would then be called Professor instead of just Doctor. Rumor had it that he was next in line for the vacancy coming up in the fall. He loved everything about his life. Eugene, Oregon was the perfect place to live. He was doing what he loved and plans were being made to marry Lynn, who he adored. How could life that seemed so right go so wrong in a heartbeat?
> 
> Looking for adventure, romance or evidence of ET? You will find it here. Terran Moffat _[note from T.M. Roy: I formerly published this book using that name] _is a wonderful teller of tales. She captures your imagination to the degree that you feel you are right there with Kent Xavier in the wilds of Oregon.
> ...


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Rules for Meeting an Alien #438: Just because she sort of looks humanoid, never, ever assume she'd enjoy a shower after a few gritty days of evading government agents in the woods.

Now also available at Amazon UK!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, I can't resist.  I'm buying.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TM, love the bump!  I'm in!  Plus we love books about blue chicks here on KB.

Betsy


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Why, thank you very much, Betsy and Scarlet.  I hope you both have fun reading the story. It's been fun for me to use actual lines from the novel as titles for this thread so far.


----------



## Contrary_N (May 1, 2009)

So, I notice your website claims you're currently having a sale if you buy via the site's store.  True?


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Contrary_N said:


> So, I notice your website claims you're currently having a sale if you buy via the site's store. True?


It *was*, and since overlooking that in my last update was my error, I will be glad to send you a download link via PM for the LIT, PDB, or PDF version of this book. I don't yet have it in Mobi, if you prefer that and want to wait a bit, I can send you a download for that instead.


----------



## Contrary_N (May 1, 2009)

Why thank you, kind Author-Person.  Links would be great!  I tried buying via the website, but noticed that the pre order-submission page listed the old price, so I thought I'd ask.  PDB format would be fine with me.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

You have a PM, then.   Thanks.


----------



## Contrary_N (May 1, 2009)

Thanks again!  I also picked up a copy of Convergence from Amazon (and am currently sampling Ms. Wiley's "Dead to Writes", btw).  Is there any update on when the sequel to Convergence may be available in ebook form? N ot to rush you or anything...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I finished this yesterday. It was a fun read, and I really wanted to know what would happen to the characters.

Also,


Spoiler



I want to know what happens to the baby to be!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Contrary_N said:


> Thanks again! I also picked up a copy of Convergence from Amazon (and am currently sampling Ms. Wiley's "Dead to Writes", btw). Is there any update on when the sequel to Convergence may be available in ebook form? N ot to rush you or anything...


I'm glad it worked out for you with the file for Discovery. And hope you like Ms. Wiley's sample, too.  
JTN2 Gravity is still in final editing... still on track for a fall release. The eBook and print versions should be ready all about the same time. Thanks for asking.  It's reader interest that pushes me and lights a fire under my butt and that of my editors, as well.  



scarlet said:


> I finished this yesterday. It was a fun read, and I really wanted to know what would happen to the characters.
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


Thanks for reading, Scarlet. I'm glad you made a connection with the characters. As for what happens in the immediate future of the hero and heroine... well, that hasn't been written. Although I have to say that the first real space opera-y type sci fi story I ever wrote, starting in high school (and with the idea I was writing/drawing my own comic book and not a novel book at first), features the people I like to think of as Povre's great-great-great-great etc. descendants. Whether or not that will ever be resurrected/continued remains to be scene... err, seen.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Our very own reigning Queen of Mean, the Princess of Photo-effects, told me she liked this book.

I don't see I should have to add anything else...    The Queen has spoken.

Thanks for looking!
Discovery - A Far Out Romance


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks for reminding me, I must post a review...  so little time, so many heads to order chopped off.....


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Random excerpt:


...He shook his head and staggered on. "Damn it, Xavier, you’re a sucker and a half. A damsel in distress and its right back to Dudley Do-right and the sign taped to my back that says go ahead and kick me! And as for you …" he warned the inert female in his arms, "this is just until I figure out what to do with you."

Finishing the thankfully short distance to his campsite, he fell to his knees, managing to make it a controlled crash as the pack swung and took him off balance. His back burned and his shoulder ached. He let the pack drop to the ground and awarded it a snarl. What the hell did she have in it? Rocks? He was tempted to look but had an aversion to peeking in strange women’s handbags, or, in this case, backpacks. She probably carried the alien version of usual female things, like lipstick, mascara, at least ten credit cards with only one good to use, seventy pounds of old keys she had no idea opened or operated what, condoms, and mace.

The mace part made him pause. With his luck, the alien equivalent of mace would reduce him to pure carbon in less time than it would take to make a pass. Better keep the pack out of her reach for now...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

You know, when I read this part,


Spoiler



I wondered why he thought a FEMALE would be carrying condoms, isn't that the male's responsibility?


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Discovery will be on sale through New Year's for only 99 cents!
Check out the gorgeous new cover on the Profile page


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

This title is also available at Amazon UK. It's been taking off there recently.  It was at #75 in Science Fiction last week, nice to trump Stephen King. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002OSXNJ6

Discovery - A Far Out Romance

Thanks for looking!


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

Okay ya gots me! Just picked it up.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

terry,  did i EVER actually type a review for you?


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

scarlet said:


> terry, did i EVER actually type a review for you?


No... but you have a life, so many flowers to post, so many people to be mean to, so many trips to Scotland.  Whenever you get around to it. 

Oh, I never posted an answer to your question about the


Spoiler



condoms


, either---and the answer is,


Spoiler



Kent is a guy, what does he know? He likely based his assumption off seeing the contents of his ex's handbag. And having read the book, you know what his ex is like, so...


 



cyclefreaksix said:


> Okay ya gots me! Just picked it up.


Thank you very much, I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Discovery is still only 99 cents!

My brother, in a Alaskan hospital with cancer, recently got a Kindle. He told me he got my book and enjoyed it a lot.  This is a big guy who looks like that guy who used to be on the Brawny paper towel packages, the one that looked like a lumberjack with the facial hair---not the new one. I asked him if he realized it was a romance more than a sci fi, and he said "yeah, but I liked it." 

Now, I know for a fact other guys have read and enjoyed this story as much as women have, but from my he-man, sword and sorcery, outdoorsy rugged brother, that means a lot.   

He did say he wasn't going to let his 14 year old daughter read it quite yet, though. LOL.

Thanks for looking, and I hope you enjoy my story.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Discovery is still only 99 cents through New Year's! 

I've been told that some people reading it actually feel like they're in the forest with Kent and Povre, seeing it all through their eyes. That means a lot to me, especially since the year before I wrote this story I had lived in the Deschutes National Forest for four months: between February and June.  

It was right after I'd first moved to Oregon from the East Coast and was having trouble finding an apartment where I could also have my two dogs. I was basically living out of a tent (all my earthly possessions were in my truck) in quite a few locations up and down the Deschutes River. My weekly routine was simple: I'd head to town at dawn, have a quick stop at a friend's house in Bend for a shower (with the dogs in the truck, of course), go to work, and return to my outdoor home in the evenings in time to make some dinner and, with my dogs, howl along with the local coyote pack, who sounded off about the same time every night.

I loved it. The incredible light at night, the quiet, the sense of having it all to myself yet never feeling lonely. I was almost sorry to find an apartment when warmer weather came. Almost. Because with the warmer days came tons of noisy people and forest fire season... 

Thanks for looking and I hope you give it a try!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*hangs head in shame*

Okay, I PROMISE! I am going to reread the book and post a review before New Year's Day. Or else you can....


Spoiler



insert proper punishment here.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

So, intrepid Dr Kent Xavier faces the dilemma of climbing into a sleeping bag with a beautiful, soft as chamois female alien. A beautiful, _naked _female alien, who looked all too human in all the right places.

It's that or hypothermia.

No cats, aliens, Men in Black, or Oregon National Forests were harmed in the production of the eBook.

Still only 99 Cents. I forgot to put the price up, so now is a good time to get it.

(As well as remind Scarlet for that review...)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

terryr said:


> So, intrepid Dr Kent Xavier faces the dilemma of climbing into a sleeping bag with a beautiful, soft as chamois female alien. A beautiful, _naked _female alien, who looked all too human in all the right places.
> 
> It's that or hypothermia.
> 
> ...


ooopss..... I actually mentioned to someone recently that I owe a review!

Okay, here's the deal. I'm gonna finish the book I'm in the middle of, then I'm gonna re-read Discovery and FINALLY post my review.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Got my attention.


----------



## Reena Jacobs (Jan 14, 2011)

I really dig your cover art, Terry.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Discovery - A Far Out Romance as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks, all.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, it's only 6 months late, but my review for Discovery is FINALLY up at amazon.....

sorry Terry!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Thank you for the lovely review, Scarlet!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

terryr said:


> Thank you for the lovely review, Scarlet!


will you get the


Spoiler



Folonar to stop sending me telepathic messages now?


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I think you should turn your thread title into a "Complete the scene" contest. Such as:

She was naked. In his tent. And there was only one sleeping bag. *"And that's when I always wake up, doc. What's with this dream?"*

She was naked. In his tent. And there was only one sleeping bag. *She pointed at the pattern on it and said, "Seriously? My Little Pony?"*

She was naked. In his tent. And there was only one sleeping bag. *He glared at her. "I said I wanted to be alone, mother!"*


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

The world of books lost a special and talented lady to cancer on January 12 of 2012. We'd like to help out the family of author L.C. Evans by donating 100% of the sales of Discovery - A Far Out Romance, to the Evans family to help defray some of the medical costs. The reason we chose Discovery was for its similarity to LC's last book, "My Planet Or Yours?" which is also an "otherworldly" romantic comedy. The links to Discovery (for Nook and Kindle) as well as other LC Evans books you might enjoy are all listed on this page. http://www.zapstone.com/evans.html


----------

